# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Nuevas tecnologías para la desalación de agua de mar con energía nuclear

## F. Lázaro

Interesante publicación del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica sobre nuevas tecnologías para la desalación de agua de mar con energía nuclear. Para muchos países, especialmente en África y Oriente Medio, disponer algún día de estas tecnologías sería de vital importancia.

http://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/Publica...E-1753_web.pdf

----------

Jonasino (25-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> (Actualizado en febrero de 2017)
> 
>     El agua potable es escasa en muchas partes del mundo. La falta de ella se convertirá en un obstáculo para el desarrollo en algunas áreas.
>     La energía nuclear ya se está utilizando para la desalinización, y tiene el potencial para un uso mucho mayor.
>     La desalinización nuclear es generalmente muy rentable con el uso de combustibles fósiles. "Solamente los reactores nucleares son capaces de entregar las copiosas cantidades de energía requeridas para proyectos de desalinización a gran escala" en el futuro (IAEA 2015).
>     Además de la desalinización de aguas salobres o marinas, se está realizando cada vez más el tratamiento de las aguas residuales urbanas. 
> 
> Se estima que una quinta parte de la población mundial no tiene acceso al agua potable y que esta proporción aumentará debido al crecimiento de la población en relación con los recursos hídricos. Las zonas más afectadas son las regiones áridas y semiáridas de Asia y África del Norte. Un informe de la UNESCO en 2002 decía que el déficit de agua dulce en todo el mundo se situaba entonces en unos 230.000 millones de m 3 / año, y ascendería a 2.000 millones de m 3 / año en 2025. Las guerras por el acceso al agua y no simplemente a los recursos energéticos y minerales son concebibles .
> 
> ...


Nota: Perdón por la traducción de Google

Fuente:http://www.world-nuclear.org/informa...alination.aspx

----------


## termopar

Difícil de leer con esta traducción.  Más aún siendo tan extenso.

Pero en términos generales,  decir que sólo aporta datos económicos de este sistema del 2006, si lo he entendido bien.  No creo que ahora salga rentable. Es más, la mayoría de innovaciones que están realizándose ahora son con fuente solar.

----------

